# Some help needed for getting into RBA/dripping



## R8B84 (16/7/15)

Hi Everyone

I would like to get into or learn about dripping and RBA's

Now, I may ask some stupid questions, so please, no eye rolling or laughing. 

I have my eye set on the Mutations XS V4 to start off with, So I have the following questions:

- What is an Authentic or a clone?
- I read about Mechanical mods, and regulated mods, but would prefer to use a regulated mod. Is that the safer option for a beginner?
- Can I start off by using the V4 on my KBOX mini from my subox mini kit?

Any help/answer are much appreciated.


----------



## shaunnadan (16/7/15)

R8B84 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I would like to get into or learn about dripping and RBA's
> 
> ...



hey buddy

welcome to the wonderful world of rebuildables

there are never stupid questions on the forum, but sometime you will get stupid answers. lol

authentic = designed and manufactured by the original companies (usually in the USA) and of high quality and expensive price
clone = a copy of the original product and much cheaper but sometimes quality isnt too great (most commonly the faults are the build deck, screws, posts spinning)

a mutation v4 is a great dripper, its capable of huge clouds and decent flavour. you can use it on your kbox but for its full potential you would need to get a higher powered mod to experience its wide open airflow. too much airflow and low power is going to be a bit disappointing.

a good dripper to also consider is a derringer. its my flavour dripper of choice and has great airflow for clouds at reasonable wattages.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## R8B84 (16/7/15)

Awesome, all my questions answered, thank you.

What would be a good regulated mod to consider?

Will definitely look the derringer right away.


----------



## shaunnadan (16/7/15)

R8B84 said:


> Awesome, all my questions answered, thank you.
> 
> What would be a good regulated mod to consider?
> 
> Will definitely look the derringer right away.



it all depends on what your looking for. i have gotten accustomed to doing much bigger builds that hit hard and i find myself comfortable dripping at 100W. the fill a room and possible danger of being unable to see the windscreen kinda clouds. i could do just as easy a build for a 50w mod but since i have the power available i make full use of it.

the sigelei is always a winner in my mind but with the new IPV's and the snowwolf adding temp control into the picture that may be something to also consider.


----------



## R8B84 (16/7/15)

mmm. I have no clue about temp control yet, so will probably start with my KBOX mini and upgrade the mod from there.

Really appreciate all your help. 

Will let you know what I end up with in the end, or probably post it in vape-mail when it arrives.


----------



## Riaan Gerber (16/7/15)

@R8B84 Mutation x v4 is an excellent dripper and I can recommend it. The KBOX mini is fine in my opinion if you are not going to built super low ohm builds. I vape my mutation at 45 Watt (0.3 ohm dual coil, 24 guage, 2.5 inner diameter, kantal) and it works great! 

But like @shannaden said, will need more power for more crazy builds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## R8B84 (16/7/15)

Riaan Gerber said:


> @R8B84 Mutation x v4 is an excellent dripper and I can recommend it. The KBOX mini is fine in my opinion if you are not going to built super low ohm builds. I vape my mutation at 45 Watt (0.3 ohm dual coil, 24 guage, 2.5 inner diameter, kantal) and it works great!
> 
> But like @shannaden said, will need more power for more crazy builds



Thanks Riaan. This is great news, very excited now. What wicking do you use? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SHiBBY (20/7/15)

Go organic jap cotton. It's sold in tiny sheets/pads that can be split into several wicks. Those seem to be the wick of choice.

Happy vaping!


----------



## whatalotigot (20/7/15)

Hey Bud, 

Mutation x v4 is one of the best drippers i have owned to date. I can say go for it. And you will be getting authentic then even better...

I use it on my IPV4 at about 80w and nothing beats this setup, But you can also go for mechanical.. No problems. 

I generally use about 80w of power for my bigger coils. But Depending on what ohm coil you like to vape on, anything will work when dripping..

I can personally recommend using 24/26g wire when building coils. at about .3 / .4ohm to start. 
I use Reyon as my choice of wick because it can hold more juice in the wick and also not hold onto previous flavours dripped. Where as jap cotton will hold onto color and flavour of all juices dripped previously, so everytime you want to use different juice, you must then change the wick. Abit annoying. 

Good luck on your dripping journey, need any help or coil building help please drop me a message.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Heinrich (20/7/15)

just remember not to build lower than .4 on the kbox. it doesn't fire below that.


----------



## R8B84 (20/7/15)

Thanks for everyone's help and advice. Really appreciate it. Will post a pick of my first build. I should get the RBA tomorrow from Sir Vape if all goes well. Can't wait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## R8B84 (31/7/15)

My first nickel build. Works a treat on the istick 40w TC.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (31/7/15)

R8B84 said:


> Awesome, all my questions answered, thank you.
> 
> What would be a good regulated mod to consider?
> 
> Will definitely look the derringer right away.


You'll do great with your current set up,the journey begins.Happy dripping! P.S. the istick 100w should hit your shores soon(or check fasttech) at$28.00 a steal not to mention cool looking imo.


----------



## Andre (31/7/15)

R8B84 said:


> My first nickel build. Works a treat on the istick 40w TC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great stuff. Way to go.


----------



## kev mac (31/7/15)

R8B84 said:


> mmm. I have no clue about temp control yet, so will probably start with my KBOX mini and upgrade the mod from there.
> 
> Really appreciate all your help.
> 
> Will let you know what I end up with in the end, or probably post it in vape-mail when it arrives.


DO you have a kbox or sub box? they are both good mods.


----------



## R8B84 (31/7/15)

Subox mini. But I use this nickel build with an istick TC that I just got


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

